# Aretha's 'mmm mmm mmm' peanut butter shrimp Aretha Franklin



## Buckwheat (Jun 6, 2012)

I got this recipe from one of the AM talk shows.

I made this in under ten minutes and it was very good! Everyone loved it and asked for seconds. Unfortunately I only made one batch but should have doubled the recipe. I served it with hot, fluffy, rice, Creole Soak Salad, and French bread.

Hope you like it

Recipe: Aretha's 'mmm mmm mmm' peanut butter shrimp Aretha Franklin 

*Ingredients*

2-3 pats butter
8-10 medium shrimp with heads & shells off, deveined.
2 T. creamy peanut butter
Nice dash soy sauce
Cayenne pepper to taste
2 cloves garlic finely minced

Preparation

Melt butter in saute pan. Add shrimp, cook until pink. Stir in peanut butter and add soy sauce. Add cayenne pepper and crushed red pepper. Stir until peanut butter becomes a sauce. Turn down the heat and simmer for a few minutes. 
Serve with white fluffy rice (or potato salad, coleslaw, spaghetti or your favorite starch).


----------



## Constance (Jun 6, 2012)

Sounds delicious. I cooked pork chops once using peanut butter and picante sauce and some other things, and they were delicious. Served those with rice too.


----------



## 4meandthem (Jun 7, 2012)

Sounds good. I am curious about the Creole Soak Salad. Aware me please.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 7, 2012)

It sounds good--I'm thinking cashew or almond butter...


----------

